# My Basement Haunt



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Started on my basement for the 2008 Halloween Party! Ive decided to add a chop shop into my design this year, looks awesome so far! As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, ill post them. BTW can anyone tell me how to post my pics here?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool!

to get the pics up: 

make an acount on photobucket and then upload the pictures. then right clicke the 'IMG' code, hit copy and paste them on here.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

First off, welcome p3ppy. I'm not sure, but you may need to get a few more posts before you can do that, for some features you need to have 10 posts. As long as the pictures are on your computer, you can just browse and find the ones you want from your files.

Hey Spartan005! A NYer! where you from?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

corner haunt said:


> Hey Spartan005! A NYer! where you from?


Hey there! Long Island actually what about you?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spartan005 said:


> Hey there! Long Island actually what about you?


You guys please use the friends feature for this so the thread stays on topic..thanks.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(SSssshhhh..don't tell Dr. M. but I am from Schenectady....)

DON'T MESS WID US NEW YAWKAS, MORBIUS, OR MY UNCLE VINNY WILL HAF YA WEARIN CEMENT SHOOZ AN' SWIMMIN WID DA FISHES!!

LOL....only kidding. My uncle is Jimmy.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Buffalo Area here


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Posting my basement pics*

The first set is from the 2007 halloween party. This year i switched around the design, making the front of the basement the graveyard so people will have to walk between the columns, and the dungeon will be on the back end of the basement as a sitting area. The main entrance will be at the bottom of the stairs as a chop shop.

Last years design...




























This years (2008) Design in the works....


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Whoa! I'm not in to the gore stuff but man it's hard to believe that's a basement. Nice job. Love the columns and the lanterns on them. Also admiring your candelabra chandelier. What did you use to create the rock ceiling above the columns (photo that was mostly blue/green). Really nice effect.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! Totally has the dungeon feel to it. I would love to see what your basement normally looks like to get an idea of the transformation.:devil:


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

It was used camo netting i found online. It was sapposed to look like leaves but i can see how it could be rocky looking from the pic. Chandalier was easy to make. Im going to post the instructions in the how-to area once I get the chance.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks awesome! I agree with spookie that before and after shots are great to see! (even though I often forget to take the beore shots too)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking basement. How may people go through?


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Its for my Halloween Party, I do an outdoor setup for the kids, but it doesnt go up until 2 weeks before since i rent and landlord does the last lawn mow mid october. Its not as good as the basement party setup, but it gets the neighbors excited for halloween. Ill post pics when it goes up-

Sorry no before pics of basement, as you mentioned screamin, forgot to take em, but i have a few to show to give you kind of an idea. they show the side of the basement where the graveyard was last year


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow you work wonders! It's really pretty raw space and you'd never know looking at your photos.


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Updated basement photos*

have a new pic of more progress on basement, not much, but it shows where people will have to walk throught to get to the main basement area. keeping you posted as much as i can!









People will walk throught the chop shop through the cemetery into the main area


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your pictures are great! and it looks like you are going to have another fantastic party!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow.... so cool!!!! Looks like something off a movie set!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT!!! Can't wait to see the whole set-up.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Hannibal Lector would be proud. Very cool. Wish I could come!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! I'm envious


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey can you show how you used the concrete mold to do the painting??????????????????

PLEAAAAAAAASE!!!!!

I will just whinning until you do.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Very Awesome... I would love to be at your party. I hope your guests appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I would be ridiculously excited if I walked into a party that was decorated like that  It's fantastic. I'd like to just hang out in it.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

WOW! If I was a little closer I would crash your party. Looks freakin awesome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay now THAT is just beyond what I could even imagine. I mean DAMN!! You take the whole indoor thing WAY far. NICE JOB!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Way cool..
I do like that netting effect on the ceilin gtoo, everything looks awesome.
y I would like to hang out there too.


----------

